

Revealing video about conditions at FoxConn iPad factory - some1else
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3YFGixp9Jw

======
mikecane
Listen, just the damn clocking in and out process is inexcusable!
[http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/06/16/some-things-
just-a...](http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/06/16/some-things-just-arent-
right/)

------
some1else
I don't want one until this is fixed.

